# I know everybodys going to hate me for this...



## Mr.Prince (Jun 7, 2006)

...but I think the Rockets play better ball without Yao. 
I wrote everything I have to say about it in my blog:

http://www.basketballforum.com/blog.php?b=370


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

Keep thinking that. I don't even know what to say to someone who denies the Rockets are better withouth McGrady considering we have half a season with and half a season without him with a huge disparity, but that same somebody is willing to say we are better withouth Yao based on one game. :whiteflag:

Seriously. Can't argue with someone with messed up logic. It's like arguing with some bum on the street.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

ummmm no

i still dont get why players cant get an entry pass with a real high arcing pass, whenever Yao gets fronted by his defender, his teammates dont know what to do and keep swinging back and forth


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

fail


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I know Yao had the two sub-par games in this series BUT, the idea that the team plays better without him is ridiculous! I know your point is that the ball moves more fluidly around the court but, guys can't always rely on jumpers all game long. (last nights game 32%)

You are essentially saying you would rather have Scola/Hayes than Yao/Scola. You would rather have great defense, no points and 6 rebounds as opposed to decent defense, 15 or more points and 10 plus rebounds.

Spiff, take that Dos Equis video from the TMac to NYC trade thread and post it on this thread too!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Spiff's reply to the "T-Mac a Knick" thread works here too.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah they are a faster team but after Game 5 you saw an undersized Rockets team so obviously we need Yao and the offense now has Artest with ball a lot more and we all know how many unnecessary shots he takes.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i don't hate you, i just don't have any respect for your basketball opinion.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Who else is going to create baskets for this team? You're going to rely on Scola down low (will never draw a double team yet will still only make every second shot) and Brooks from the perimeter (turnover prone, wildly inconsistent, no ability to react to help defense) to create 90 points every night?

And you're questioning Yao's ability to guard Gasol in the post? There are few better low post defenders in this league. His weakness defensively is on pick and roll coverage, and even that is partly due to the Rockets' unwillingness to sacrifice the rim-protection he brings.


----------



## Mr.Prince (Jun 7, 2006)

Actually you guys are right and I know that I was wrong, I just wanted to see if anybody would even read what I'm writing and I figured if I made such a bold statement people were sure to react to it.

Still, I do believe that Yao is not the big man the Rockets need and I do believe that at times they play better with Yao, which they sometimes show. 
If they could replace Yao with the right pieces, they would be a better team. 
So I do stand by some of the things I said: He is slow and I do not like his defense. Yes he can defend the paint and block a couple shots every now and then, but his inability to move on defense is really hurting the Rockets at times.
I personally believe that the Rockets would be better off with a quick talented big man(, that can run up and down the floor and play hard defense. The Rockets play great basketball when they can run up and down the basketball court and play pressure defense all game long. Imagine Denver with more emphasis on defense. 
If I had the chance, I would look to trade Yao for a solid big man that fits my description. Add a good perimeter player and a first round draft pick to the mix and Houston is good to go. Yao still has a lot of trade value, which I only see going down as his career goes on because of his foot problems.

Btw.: that Youtube clip is pretty awesome


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Mr.Prince said:


> So I do stand by some of the things I said: He is slow and I do not like his defense. Yes he can defend the paint and block a couple shots every now and then, but his inability to move on defense is really hurting the Rockets at times.


He really is a very good defender. I can't think of one starter in this league who plays better low post defense. He provides elite interior defense (for the Rockets to provide similar interior D when he is not there, they need to run a lot more help into the paint, which leaves guys open). He is a tremendous defensive rebounder, particularly in his ability to box out and create rebounds for his teammates.

Like Shaq and a lot of other big centers, he is vulnerable in pick and rolls (pick and pops, really). But the benefits he brings outweigh this. 

Remember, the Rockets have been among the top defensive teams every year since his rookie season. They went from second-worst in the league the year before they drafted Yao, to 13th when he was a rookie. The next year they were 5th, and the year after that 4th. All this was before they got Shane Battier or Chuck Hayes.



> I personally believe that the Rockets would be better off with a quick talented big man(, that can run up and down the floor and play hard defense. The Rockets play great basketball when they can run up and down the basketball court and play pressure defense all game long. Imagine Denver with more emphasis on defense.


Houston thrives in the methodical, pound-it-in-to-Yao offense. It creates opportunities for everyone as defenses scramble to adjust. Denver's system works because they have multiple guys on the floor who have first or second-tier ability to create their own shot. Outside Yao, the Rockets only have Artest, and he is barely second-tier in that regard. 

The Rockets are not suited to really be a running team, either. They create few turnovers and apart from the point guard position are not particularly fast or adept at finishing fast breaks.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Pretty much everyone who regularly posts on this thread will at least read what you are posting. This responses may be short, sometimes long winded but, people will respond.

The Houston Rockets forum is one of the best out here. Our mods allow you to dump on other posts but, they really keep the bashing under control.

Back to your post.



> I personally believe that the Rockets would be better off with a quick talented big man(, that can run up and down the floor and play hard defense. The Rockets play great basketball when they can run up and down the basketball court and play pressure defense all game long. Imagine Denver with more emphasis on defense.


Adding to this thought a bit, The questions to ask when making a statement like this are, who do you have in mind and is that trade likely to happen? I always defended Rafer as one of the best second tier PG's in the league and said we would have to get an all star guard in trade if we were to upgrade the PG position. Totally wrong on that one. The Brooks/Lowry thing is working out OK right now. As far as Yao goes, I digress, what big man would you want to see here?


----------



## Mr.Prince (Jun 7, 2006)

Ok here's a possible trade scenario ( just off the top of my head):
Yao and Brian Cook to Utah for Paul Millsap and Ronnie Brewer.
Millsap is a strong player, who has only missed 6 games in the 3 years he's been in the league, in contrast to the injury prone Yao, whose injuries, I think, will soon take a toll on him.
Now Millsap is a strong quick player who's an enforcer in the post. Thanks to his strength he can check big guys, and he is also quick enough to stay with the quicker post players. On offense he gives you more than solid production and can easily average 15+ ppg on a high field goal %.
Add Ronnie Brewer, and the Rockets get an athletic swingman who can score in bunches and run the break.
So Houston would receive two really good players for theinjury prone Yao, a trade that, in my opinion, would really help the team out big time. 
Anyways, a friend of mine just got here and I've got to go, I'll be back later for further discussion, just think about my trade scenario, I think it's not too bad.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Mr.Prince said:


> Ok here's a possible trade scenario ( just off the top of my head):
> Yao and Brian Cook to Utah for Paul Millsap and Ronnie Brewer.
> Millsap is a strong player, who has only missed 6 games in the 3 years he's been in the league, in contrast to the injury prone Yao, whose injuries, I think, will soon take a toll on him.
> Now Millsap is a strong quick player who's an enforcer in the post. Thanks to his strength he can check big guys, and he is also quick enough to stay with the quicker post players. On offense he gives you more than solid production and can easily average 15+ ppg on a high field goal %.
> ...


See youtube video above.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

the rockets aren't going to trade yao, but if they did they would need to get an inside presence(both offensively and defensively) in return. it's hard to be a very good defensive team without an interior presence who can block shots inside and it's hard to be an efficient offensive team without bigs that are going to get easy points themselves and create easy shots for everyone else.

the rockets don't need to(and aren't going to) trade yao. they just need to utilize him better and do a better job of taking advantage of the opportunities he provides everyone when he's on the floor.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

Mr.Prince said:


> Ok here's a possible trade scenario ( just off the top of my head):
> Yao and Brian Cook to Utah for Paul Millsap and Ronnie Brewer.
> Millsap is a strong player, who has only missed 6 games in the 3 years he's been in the league, in contrast to the injury prone Yao, whose injuries, I think, will soon take a toll on him.
> Now Millsap is a strong quick player who's an enforcer in the post. Thanks to his strength he can check big guys, and he is also quick enough to stay with the quicker post players. On offense he gives you more than solid production and can easily average 15+ ppg on a high field goal %.
> ...


Seriously did you just say as a Rockets fan to trade Yao for Paul Millsap? Millsap is nothing without Deron. He isn't a good post defender, and he has no offensive game.

Brings us to a good point. I might be willing to do Deron for Yao.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> the rockets don't need to(and aren't going to) trade yao. they just need to utilize him better and do a better job of taking advantage of the opportunities he provides everyone when he's on the floor.


Aside from the obvious one of getting Yao the ball, a major area for improvement is taking the open shots created when he is doubled. In prior years this was the team's bread and butter. Remember the last season with Van Gundy? They attempted and made a huge number of open threes. 

This season we had excellent shooters but our spacing on the perimeter wasn't as good, and we were hesitant in taking shots, choosing instead to swing it around, giving the defense time to adjust. We'd end up with the ball in the corner and the defense set again with most of the shot clock wasted.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Rockets are not trading Yao. But maybe they could start utilising him better in games.

Rockets have got heart though i tell you what.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah Deron Williams is the only guy on the Jazz team who should be talked about in the same conversation as Yao.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Have to agree with the mob. Rockets are not going to trade Yao. A couple of interesting free agent pickups in the offseason come to mind though. Matt Bullard has suggested ZaZa from Atlanta and Bill Worrell likes Gortat/Gortan from Orlando.

I like the idea of having somebody who can come in and spell Yao at times. We shall see.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't know why everyone is so obsessed with getting a backup center. For 15 minutes a night, Hayes/Scola is fine.

I think, in terms of minor pickups, another SG/SF is more urgent. Someone to play the role Brent Barry should have played.

My real hope, though, is that we trade T-Mac for a Vince Carter type player.


----------

